# RAF watton..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2017)

RAF watton was a large airfield in the centre of norfolk.opened in 1937 and was used primarily by British bomber command.then by the Us eighth Air Force force for overhaul of consilidated B-24 liberator bombers.after the war the airfield had several uses and in the end was just used as a summer training camp for the roc.military use stopped in 1995 and a glider club used the runway till 2012..there is not a lot to see at watton now.just the bomb stores and a firing range and some very gashed old building.the hangars are long gone.the main buildings over the main road like the restraunt and naffi are all in use by companies.but it's still a nice wander on a warm day 































These few stores were being used for storage and full of crap.even the kitchen sink 













This was the firing range.a few buildings and a firing wall.

























Further up of what remains of the now being crushed up runway is this old building.no idea what it was used for.it stood near the hangars.it had barbed wire all around the top.the building is trashed and wide open.but the front is well sealed with CCTV signs.as I got in I noticed each point to the front was sealed so I looked through a small gap and in the room was loads of geese.they must have heard me because they were making a hell of a noise.

























The barbed wire room.this was two rooms filled with barbed wire for some reason.reckon it was left from the roof and dumped in here.it was a breathe in moment to get through for the first shot


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice one Mikey, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2017)

Stunning set of a fascinating place Mikey...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well you certainly covered that well MM!

Yes guess can be almost as good as gsd for chasing and makin lots of noise

I enjoyed ur virtual trip thanks!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 30, 2017)

Nicely done. Still a few buildings which can be recognised of what they were used for. A good find.


----------



## smiler (Mar 30, 2017)

Geese are as good an early warning systems as you can get, lovely set Mikey, I liked it, Thanks
Ps
Nice Belfast


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2017)

Cool report Mikey! Like the horror movie barbed wire rooms! Instant tetanus!


----------



## Malenis (Apr 19, 2017)

Enjoyed this. Love that the levers are still there. Thanks for sharing.


----------

